# Marathon Jacket??



## Dusky2928 (Aug 15, 2009)

Anyone have any gps numbers for Marathon?? Lookin' to find some nice AJ's with my dad this week. Don't really know of any spots, we've picked up a few here or there but, nothing consistant. The numbers we've downloaded on to google earth from this forum are accurate?? We are having some trouble finding a few of them. Any Help would be much appreciated!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

marathon jacket location

29-31.007N 087-34.705W


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

i am not near my gps numbers now but remember there is the Marathon Reef and the Marathon Jacket or cut off, in my experience the cut off can be just that! a cut off, very hard to not get cut off if you hook a good AJ. On the Marathon Reef you have a very good chance of not getting cut off, both numbers can be found on the Hilton's Map


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Camp Out.

Hey I have spent many of nights on the Marathon Jacket. We hooked a monster Cobia there one night while fishing a live bait.We would try and anchor off to the side of the Jacket. A few times thatwe have anchored rite over the Jacket is when we have been cut off more. Some trips to the Jacket we caught alot of fish and other trips we did not do so well. There is some great Grouper fishing close to the Jacket also. Heres what we would do. We were young & gunhoe. Didn't have a family yet. We would leave as soon as we could get off work and load the boat. Sometimes we would round Ft. Pickens around midnight or so. Run strait to the Jacket and sit down. Fish for a few hours and at daybreak we would pull the anchor and go and Grouper fish. Man, those were the days.


----------

